# Corid Exp Date?



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

What's the shelf life for Corid? I've got both liquid and powder forms on hand. I bought them last year but I now have noticed the expiration dates which do not have a year on them. One reads "lot no & exp date EACT 10/Jan/17." The other reads "lot no & exp date BSE 003 Feb 13."

I hate to throw it all out. I kinda stocked up on it and I need to use it now.

Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The one expires in Jan 2017, the other was Feb 2013


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome! That's why the powder was on clearance, it was already expired! 

Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It should still be ok if it was unopened.


----------

